# 4505 fel problem need solution



## smokey911 (Jun 5, 2013)

Need help desperately to find solution to my 330 great bend fel with a hci prince C-690 control valve on a Mahindra 4505, The loader works fine with no load on it, the rear pto will pick up a bale of hay but the fel want, It use to with no problem. I changed the fluid the first time and put the wrong fluid in, drained that fluid twice now to make sure I get the 30 wt oil out, that was what the owners manual said 30 wt. nothing else. Service manual said hydraulic oil 30 wt. pressure gage on the in side of the valve would only go to 900 psi at high idle, b port only get to 1150 and drops to 900 psi, no leaks on lift cylinders, I have cleaned suction and meter filter on pto valve, the only filter I have, I have put a seal kit in the two stage Dowty pump, gear driven with no help, so I'm down to the valve are the cylinder and how to tell which is the problem. THANKS for any help given, I work on everything but no experience with hydraulics.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..Smokey.. Maybe someone will be able to help with your question.


----------



## smokey911 (Jun 5, 2013)

Update......i talked to a mahindra mechanic yesterday he advised me that the problem is probably the pump even thoug i put a repair kit in it, since i was getting 900 psi from the lift cylinders, he said since the pump is made of aluminum the gears wear on the aluminum and wear it down enough that it looses pressure, he seam to know alot about mahindras, so some of the hydraulic gurus will be able to tell if this is fesible are not, i wonder if there is a fix for it rather than spending 960.00 for a new pump, dont know hy they didn't get a pump made out of steel. I'm also rebuilding the lift cylinders, we'll see and keep u updated


----------

